# Harford Vineyard - Chilean pickup



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2014)

I know there are at least a handful here who buy juice and/or grapes from Harford Vineyard, north of Baltimore. I haven't put my order in yet, but will do so soon. Availabilility dates haven't been announced, but I will post up once I know when I'll be there. If you plan on picking up from Harford, let us know. Maybe a few of us could meet up and trade some wine.


----------



## Droc (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm down. I'll be going down on a Sunday since I work Saturdays. Hope to see some people there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## heatherd (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds good, it is my understanding that the Chilean juice will arrive late April to early May.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 12, 2014)

Me too, it be fun


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2014)

OK, there is a wide range of arrivals this year. I may be able to squeeze a trip up on Sunday the 4th. I will also have to go pick up grapes. Date for that is TBD, but probably between the 10th and 20th. 

Post up your plans and maybe we can meet and swap a few bottles.


----------



## Droc (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm hoping to go pick up all my stuff at one time. I'm going to call today and make sure they're cool with keeping my juice until my grapes come in. I'm hoping to make a run on the 11th to pick my stuff up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 2, 2014)

Well, unfortunately, my weekends are insane the next few weeks and the best possibility for me to pick up grapes would be next Sunday. Seeing as that is Mother's Day and I value my life (and my wife), the pickup won't be that day. 

I'm going to have to take time off from work (I hate when that happens) and plan to go either Friday the 9th, or Monday the 12th. The 12th is looking much better at this point. Either way, I'd plan to get there around noon. This, of course, is dependent upon the red grapes actually being available those days. I'll update once I see something official from Harford.


----------



## harleydmn (May 2, 2014)

Picked up my juice yesterday but would like to see if we can meet when the grapes come in. Open to any day but can't get there till around 3:30 weekdays


----------



## heatherd (May 2, 2014)

My friend and I are picking up our respective orders on 5/24.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 7, 2014)

Got the update tonight. I'll be up on Monday around noon.


----------



## harleydmn (May 8, 2014)

Dang, got to work Monday. I will most likely go on Sunday


----------



## Droc (May 8, 2014)

I work also. Might run down after i get off. I'm going to have to make a second run though for my Syrah when that comes in though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## harleydmn (May 11, 2014)

Picked up my malbec grapes today, these were really nice, no problems with them at all.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2014)

I'll be there around noon tomorrow.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 27, 2015)

I will be picking up pinotage grapes this weekend. Anyone else headed to Harford?
Heather


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2015)

heatherd said:


> I will be picking up pinotage grapes this weekend. Anyone else headed to Harford?
> Heather



I gave up my order. But please keep me posted on this one. I'm hoping we'll see more SA grapes next year.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 28, 2015)

Will do - this will be my first batch from solely grapes, so it may or may not meet it's full potential. 
Heather


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2015)

How much are you making?


----------



## heatherd (Mar 28, 2015)

Three gallons +/-


----------

